# My vehicle rig



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I made my own suction-cup mounted camera boom arm so I can get those cool in-motion shots  I used 5 Manfrotto super clamps, 2 B&Q double suction lifters and a length of stair rail pole. I hung the rig from the bonnet for these shots.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicely Done.

Really lovely looking images.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

good work mate, ive got a sm8 pro camera rig which is great but a pain in the ass to edit as the 3 poles are tricky to edit out but looking at using a boom pole instead to see what shots i can get just need to buy some clamps to use with my manfotto suction cups, what lens did you use and how long was your boom pole


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

stink said:


> what lens did you use and how long was your boom pole


Lens was Canon EF 24-105mm L, pole length is 2 meters I think.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

here is one of mine un editied


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely innovative and amazing:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

stink said:


> here is one of mine un editied


Mine is similar  just using one arm, easier to Photoshop out, and doesn't cover the bodywork.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

You have quiet the boom, chunky yet firm.

Nice shots pal.

Might be a idea to do a "how to" on editing boom shots. Ps'ing etc.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah thats the reason im lookign at either a boom pole or a new rig


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the rig shot before photoshop:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

i love rig shots, any chance you could take a pic of just your rig so i can see how it works?


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

here is a photo of my rig on the back of my mates car wanted to try some trackign shots, fired with a wireless remote


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

looks like he needs a wee, lol


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

that or he is thumbin' one over to his misses/mum's voice.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

That's a nice looking rig, but knowing my luck, I'd drive too close to a lamp post and end up smashing it to pieces :lol:


-EDIT-

Stink, I just noticed that two of your rig shots have been of Golfs. If you like talking photos of golfs, you could always take some of mine


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Im a dub man hahah yet to use the rig on the R32 but can check out my work here

www.flickr.com/photos/stink_photography


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Some awesome photo's there. I like the Golf GTI Wales shoot album a lot. Are you from wales? if so, where abouts?


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

im from bristol but a few of the members lived in wales so we got about 8 cars together met them over the bridge and went to the quary in merthyr tydfil


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds cool, I might have to take a drive down there and have a look :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent photos. Nice too see the unedited shots too.

You have to be so careful not to drive too close to anything:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Love rig shots though I wouldn't fancy the job of photoshopping out the rig on the red Golf.
Nice to see the rigs in the pics to.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning work i wish my photoshop skills where up to that


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

stink said:


> im from bristol but a few of the members lived in wales so we got about 8 cars together met them over the bridge and went to the quary in merthyr tydfil


Is that pic from behind Wick Quarry?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome photos! would love to know proper photoshop skills to remove the camera equipment


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

can i ask a question? how did you take the photo if the camera was on the rig and you were in the car.. some kind or remote system i assume.. i would love to do this on my car but i dont have a remote for my camera.. any sugestions or ideas?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Phil H said:


> awesome photos! would love to know proper photoshop skills to remove the camera equipment


Cloning basically, only just started doing it myself though.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Star2 said:


> Is that pic from behind Wick Quarry?


no but this one was










Me and my mate went out today to try some tracking shots, had the camera rig on the back of his car and we crawled along and manged to get about 3 sharp images from about 60 but was worth it, also shot in RAW for the first time and when it comes to PP i have so much more control!!


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

That's some work there! I would love a motion shot of my car!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Supercop said:


> That's some work there! I would love a motion shot of my car!


same as anyone in kent who has the equipment to do this ??????:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> same as anyone in kent who has the equipment to do this ??????:thumb:


I'm in Surrey, let me know if you would like some shots


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

fezzy89 said:


> can i ask a question? how did you take the photo if the camera was on the rig and you were in the car.. some kind or remote system i assume.. i would love to do this on my car but i dont have a remote for my camera.. any sugestions or ideas?


I had the camera on 10 second timer, I trigged the camera and then pushed the car for the 4 second exposure.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

byngmeister said:


> I had the camera on 10 second timer, I trigged the camera and then pushed the car for the 4 second exposure.


cheers.. shall be tryin this tomorrow.. shall report back and see if i break the camera lol


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*another link with more images and techniques...*

enjoy...

http://forums.mycanikon.com/showthread.php?t=3970


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

i use a wireless remote so i can fire it while im in the car


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I took a couple of shots of the rig set-up:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

out of interest where did you get your boom pole from?? lookign at gettign one is it just from B&Q or somewhere liek that?


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

stink said:


> out of interest where did you get your boom pole from?? lookign at gettign one is it just from B&Q or somewhere liek that?


Yes! just a length of stair rail pole from B&Q, it was £18, bargain.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

stink said:


> here is one of mine un editied


Out of interest mate, can I see this edited? I am good at photoshop (did design at uni), but that looks like it would take a while to edit out and make it look really good! :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Out of interest mate, can I see this edited? I am good at photoshop (did design at uni), but that looks like it would take a while to edit out and make it look really good! :thumb:


i tried and tried with this pic but just couldnt do it still gettign to grips with the clone tool on more detailed things,

but if you think you can do it be great to see it


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

I just bought a Canon 1000D, couldn't be happier with it :thumb:

Can't wait to have a go at stuff like this.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

stink said:


> i tried and tried with this pic but just couldnt do it still gettign to grips with the clone tool on more detailed things,
> 
> but if you think you can do it be great to see it


I will mate, can you email me the full size pic? :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cloning is such an art, hats off to you guys! I cannot get the hang of it for the life of me lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ib be happy to try and edit out the rig if anyone wants to send me the pic


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> I will mate, can you email me the full size pic? :thumb:


yeah no worries mate ill send a mail, can you pm me your email add?


----------

